# dock with no cleats?



## JV1 (Apr 18, 2004)

Will be docking first time this spring. Over the holiday we took a ride up to visit the marina (foxhaven) and see the dock we chose. The dock is concrete and has no cleats? Instead it has metal loops on each end of the dock. I have never seen a dock without cleats before. What would be the proper way to tie the boat up? I just want to be prepared when we arrive with the boat. Glad I took the ride because this would have been a surprise to me.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

You will need 5 dock lines. Two will be stern lines which form an X in the back of your boat (assumes you backed into your dock). Then you will need two spring lines. These go to the middle cleat on your boat with one running towards your bow and tied to a metal ring, one going towards your stern and tied to a metal ring. These lines should be a little loose and will keep your boat from going forward or back but will allow for the water to rise and fall. The fifth line is your bow line which should run from your bow cleat to the forward most metal ring. Looks like you'll need some bumpers as well.


----------



## JV1 (Apr 18, 2004)

I have 4 bumpers, 5 lines wow. I have some learning to do. Thanks for the reply


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

It is the same number of dock lines regardless of the metal rings vs cleats. 

And your forward spring line is the first one you attach to your boat. Place it on and back up an it will pull you straight along side your dock.


----------



## JV1 (Apr 18, 2004)

What I'm confused about is, how do I attach the lines to the loops? I cant tie them off like cleats, do i need some sort of clips?


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

You have two options that I can think of. 

Go with a slightly smaller diameter line and tie them off on the ring or buy a double looped end dock line and loop the line thru itself thru the ring. 

But I think you will see others that dock there tying off thru the ring.


----------



## JV1 (Apr 18, 2004)

Also I should add I will only be able to tie up on one side, there will be a boat tied up next to mine using the other dock


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

JV1 said:


> Also I should add I will only be able to tie up on one side, there will be a boat tied up next to mine using the other dock


And that's where your spring lines will be invaluable. BTW I don't use the cleats on my dock (I took them off) and just tie my lines to the posts on my dock. My boat goes 18,000lbs and I have yet to whack my dock neighbor...


----------



## JV1 (Apr 18, 2004)

So only tying off on one side I still need 5 lines?


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

Yes. Two on the stern of your boat that form an X to the dock behind your boat. Two spring lines that go on the side of your boat along the dock. One goes from the middle cleat on your boat towards the bow, one from that same cleat on your boat towards the stern. One from your bow cleat towards the end of your dock. The spring lines connect to the dock alongside your boat and need to be loose. I'll see if I can find a picture.


----------



## JV1 (Apr 18, 2004)

Thanks so much for helping me


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

I tie off like this except with out the second bow line to a pole.


----------



## JV1 (Apr 18, 2004)

If I remember correctly there is no dock behind the boat. Its gravel or small rock. Dont remember a place to tie off. My dock would be right smack in the center of this row


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

That would be just like tying off to a wall. Just tie both of your stern lines to the same metal ring.


----------



## JV1 (Apr 18, 2004)

Here are a few photos i took of the boat when I bought it from the previous owner at a small inland lake , he was able to tie off on both sides, I took the photos to aid me when I got my new dock not realizing I would not have both sides to tie off or cleats lol

Would the location of my rear cleats allow me to use the same loop? I would think my ladder and transom would take a beating


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

For your stern lines, I would come off of the rings on the back of your boat that you use to secure it to the trailer. Get some stainless clips to attach to your dock lines so you can just clip them on and off.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

In fact, I would tie it off like the first picture is with one extra line on the stern ring I mentioned on the opposite side from the dock and that would be it.


----------



## JV1 (Apr 18, 2004)

If I backed in , the line would have to cross my swim ladder


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Here are a few options..

https://www.google.com/search?q=doc....11675j0j8&sourceid=chrome&es_sm=122&ie=UTF-8


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

JV1 said:


> If I backed in , the line would have to cross my swim ladder


You may just need to skip that one line...but I have found that when a storm blows thru, the more lines the better...


----------



## FAB (May 26, 2013)

I docked a 32 footer there at Foxhaven for several seasons, and where you see the metal angle iron on the dock there is supposed to be wooden uprights. Ask the management if they are going to return the bumper posts back to the dock or if it is now your responsibility. If it is yours, you will need to buy a couple of 12ft 2x8s and bolt to the braces run them all the way to the bottom about 6 ft down if I remember right. 

You are right about the rip rap rock on the roadway. You cannot back your boat in unless you want to tear it up. 

I never had a need for spring lines at my dock due to the east west wind down the channel. I did run a line from the waist to the forward ring and from the waist to the rear ring to prevent forward and aft movement but not so tight as to spring the boat away from the dock. If you have a single screw inboard it makes for a difficult departure with a strong wind down that narrow channel. That's where the ring in the end of the dock comes in handy. Run a line from the stern cleat next to the dock through the ring and back to the boat but don't tie it off to the boat, the line needs to be twice plus about 20ft the length of your boat, when you back out have one of the crew feed the line out and through the ring as the boat pulls it back when you are clear of the dock the rope is held tight causing the boat to swing into the wind . Drop the tag end of the rope and pull it through the ring and back into the boat as you leave. Use this only when the winds are strong down the channel. If you have a stern drive or twin screw it will not be necessary . That dock is fixed it does not rise and fall with the water level and sets high so fenders alone will not protect your boat if the water level rises or falls more than a foot.


----------



## JV1 (Apr 18, 2004)

Thanks for the input , while visiting the dock I saw a pile of boards stacked near each dock. I was assuming the marina would attach them back to the dock in the spring, I guess I better ask them , once I get the boat there I have to have everything set. Thanks again .... being a first time docker I have alot on my plate lol I will probably buy extra dock lines and some hardware (clips etc) just to have.

BTW Im on E dock is the wind or current a problem back there? I chose E dock because of its solitude. when I visited it was flat as glass


----------



## FAB (May 26, 2013)

It would not be as much problem as on the longer east west channels. Again unless you have a single inboard you will not notice it. I had a single on a big high profile boat.


----------



## JV1 (Apr 18, 2004)

single I/O


----------



## JV1 (Apr 18, 2004)

does anyone know if they sell dock lines with a loop on both ends?


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

JV1 said:


> does anyone know if they sell dock lines with a loop on both ends?


Yes they do. That loop is called an eye splice. West Marine carries lines with eye splices at both ends, I have also seen them on Amazon.


----------



## Iowa Dave (Sep 27, 2009)

JV1 said:


> does anyone know if they sell dock lines with a loop on both ends?


Watch these two videos


----------



## Iowa Dave (Sep 27, 2009)

And here:

http://blog.boats.com/2014/02/do-it-yourself-dock-line-splicing/#.VMJF_UfF-_Q


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

This company sells them...

http://www.mooringlines.com/lines.htm


----------



## JV1 (Apr 18, 2004)

Awesome thanks guys


I also found these , I figured it couldnt hurt to have a couple on hand , they are sold in 4' 5' and 6' lengths

[ame="http://www.amazon.com/AIRHEAD-AHDL-6-Bungee-Dockline-Feet/dp/B000276CZS/ref=sr_1_12?ie=UTF8&qid=1422039550&sr=8-12&keywords=dock+line%27"]Amazon.com : AIRHEAD AHDL-6 Bungee Dockline 6 Feet : Dock Lines And Rope : Sports & [email protected]@AM[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@41E3XhJCZBL[/ame]


----------



## JV1 (Apr 18, 2004)

So I buy 6 new dock bumpers, and lines, go unwinterize my boat, check one of the floor compartments......guess what I find? 6 brand new bumpers with lines. So I'm good in the bumper dept. 

I'm thinking of taking a ride up this coming weekend without the boat to attach bumpers and drop off some gear and take a walk around and see how the regulars tie up on these specific docks. Will be glad once I get settled in and feel confident im tied up right


----------

